# Aftermarket spoiler?



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got the stock one on my black gto, and I was wondering where to find the one that lays down flat on your car with no gap between the spoiler and gto? Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

oh yeah, if we are talking about a late model GTO then this is an issue I'm having to deal with. the OE spoiler is, in my opinion bad, bad, bad for performance. it just acts like a big parachute when you want to go really fast. if you have seen any of the Australian touring car racing, they all use the adjustable wings that work well but cruds-up the look of the car. you are on the wright track with the kind that lays flat and extends the edge of the trunk. i've looked for one but can't find what i think is right. best i can do is buy a small one that has the right shape to fit tight to the trunk’s edge and have a good car-body guy build you what you want. several web sites have a product like this, so just search around a little and it can work out for you. good luck


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

I found a similar one on Andy auto sport


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

aardennc said:


> oh yeah, if we are talking about a late model GTO then this is an issue I'm having to deal with. the OE spoiler is, in my opinion bad, bad, bad for performance. it just acts like a big parachute when you want to go really fast.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App

You really think the spoiler is slowing your car down?


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

yes but not at freeway speeds i suppose. i have a Bonneville car and understand from that adventure that the aero-package is all important. the better the package the higher the potential speed. the gto is also being built for high speeds, but not Bonneville and that spoiler doesn't cut it when you plan to exceed, lets say 150 mph. so for me the oe spoiler had to go. thanks for asking steamwalker.


----------



## milkman1026 (Jul 29, 2009)

You can find a few of them. RK sport, JHP enhancements, and the cabin fiber one by Mavman. A simple Google of all those will lead you to each website.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

milkman1026 said:


> You can find a few of them. RK sport, JHP enhancements, and the cabin fiber one by Mavman. A simple Google of all those will lead you to each website.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks man! The jhp is the exact one I was looking for!!


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

after you make the purchase, could you tell us if JHP was an easy/helpful company to buy from?


----------

